# S. Florida Herf - VIP WINE CLUB - June 9th, 06



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

SOUTH FLORIDA HERF! 

*June 9th, 7:00PM*

*VIP WINE CLUB - http://www.vipwineclub.com/*
*Located in Westfork Plaza - 15951 Pines Blvd, at ***** Rd., 1/2 mile west of I-75*

*YOU MUST SEND AN RSVP to [email protected]**
Please include your name and number of people in your party.*

*Everyone is welcome. Friends, family and significant others also welcome. Lots of free cigars from our sponsors, raffles, and fun for everyone*

Pictures from previous events==> *CLICK HERE*

Our sponsors for this event include;
CUBAN CRAFTERS - http://www.cubancrafters.com/

TORANO - http://www.torano.com/

UNITED TOBACCO - http://www.unitedtobaccoinc.com/

DREW ESTATE - http://www.drewestate.com/

BIKERBOY INTERNATIONAL - http://www.bikerboyinternational.com/

More details coming soon.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ah damn...first you guys set it for the day of my brother's wedding...so I can't make it...then you change it to the weekend I'm going to Key West...so I can't make it...c'mon guys...let's get your act together...you need to check out your dates with me so I can check my social calendar...


----------



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry man. Wish you could be there. The cigars, the wine :al, the S. FLA women 

Did I mention the cigars? :dr 

I'm about to add another sponsor too!


----------



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Added new sponsor...

*CAMACHO CIGARS!*

Many Thanks.

Reminder, this is open to everyone. Just send your RSVP and you're in, no cost and you get lots of free cigars.


----------



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

One more sponsor...

*PUROS INDIOS*

Many, Many Thanks.

*Reminder - it's not too late to RSVP and attend this blow-out cigar event!*


----------



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow! Another *fantastic HERF!*

I have uploaded 57 pictures from the event ==> LINK 

The HERF was great, the new venue was excellent. The wine, the live entertainment, the CIGARS and all the raffle prizes were awesome. The grand raffle prize was a fully loaded BIG humidor, personally autographed by Don Kiki, donated by Cuban Crafters - AWESOME!

Thank you all for joining us, we had over 70 people based on the sign-in roster sheet

*Many, Many Thanks to our SPONSORS!*

In case you missed it, or you came and loved it......Get ready for our next HERF in mid August.


----------

